# Anbieter Profibustester



## MW (8 Oktober 2007)

Wer kann mir einen Anbieter von Profibustestgeräten zum Leitungstest und Signalmessungen nennen (zb. der PB-T3 von Deltalogic).
Möglichst welche die die nötigen Geräte verkaufen und eine Schulung dafür durchführen können (mit Preisangabe wäre nicht schlecht )

Bisher sind mir folgende Anbieter bekannt:
Delalogic und Indu-Sol


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2007)

Indu-Sol:  http://www.indu-sol.com/opencms/export/indusol/hp/produkte/diagnosetool/index.html


----------



## sps-concept (8 Oktober 2007)

*PB-Tester*

Hallo,

die PB-T3 Geräte sind alle gleich, nur verschieden gelabelt. Sie stammen von Gemac aus Chemnitz.

http://www.gemac-chemnitz.de/pages/softing/softing.htm

Unterschiede könnten in der Software liegen.

André


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die PB-T3 Geräte sind alle gleich, nur verschieden gelabelt. Sie stammen von Gemac aus Chemnitz.
> 
> ...


 
Gemac hat die Geräte PB-T2 und PB-T3 ursprünglich 
entwickelt, aber Softing hat (Anfang 2007?) die 
PROFIBUS-Tester von Gemac übernommen und 
entwickelt sie auch weiter. 

Das gilt auch für die zugehörige PC-Software.



MW schrieb:


> Wer kann mir einen Anbieter von Profibustestgeräten zum Leitungstest und Signalmessungen nennen (zb. der PB-T3 von Deltalogic).
> Möglichst welche die die nötigen Geräte verkaufen und eine Schulung dafür durchführen können (mit Preisangabe wäre nicht schlecht )
> 
> Bisher sind mir folgende Anbieter bekannt:
> Delalogic und Indu-Sol


 
Der PB-T3 kostet 2.880 EUR netto. Offene Schulungen 
gibt es bei Softing.

Kundenspezifische Schulungen gibt es bei Herrn Göhringer.
Er macht Schulungen direkt bei Dir am "lebenden" Objekt.

Sonst noch: Profitrace

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## profichip (15 Oktober 2007)

*Anbieter PROFIBUS-Tester*

Hallo,

der beste auf dem Markt erhältliche PROFIBUS-Tester ist die neue Serie von www.procentec.com unter dem Namen
*ProfiCore Ultra* (USB-Box) mit *ProfiTrace II*
Die Hardware beinhaltet sogar ein 2-Kanal Oszilloskop welches gleichzeitig mit der ProfiTrace Busmonitor Software aktiv sein kann.
Weiter gibt es optional eine PROFIBUS-DP Masterplatform und zukünftig einen Topology-Scan.
Wir nutzen ProfiTrace selbst für Entwicklung und Fehlersuche. Vorteil ist auch die Verwendbarkeit an mehreren PC´s.
Es gibt aktuell kein vergleichbares oder besseres Gerät auf dem Markt.

Ehrlicherweise muss man erwähnen dass ProfiTrace II und ProfiCore Ultra erst ab Ende Oktober lieferbar sind.......

mfg
Lothar Schröttel
www.profichip.com


----------



## sps-concept (15 Oktober 2007)

*abwarten*

Hallo,

erstmal abwarten! Der Anwender entscheidet letztendlich ob es wirklich gut ist ;-) Anwenderfreundlichkeit, Zuverlässigkeit, Preis...

André


----------



## Nico99 (15 Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Wir verwenden den NetTest II von COMSOFT und sind damit gut zufrieden...


----------



## MW (16 Oktober 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Gemac hat die Geräte PB-T2 und PB-T3 ursprünglich
> entwickelt, aber Softing hat (Anfang 2007?) die
> PROFIBUS-Tester von Gemac übernommen und
> entwickelt sie auch weiter.
> ...


 
Bedeutet dass, das Softing jetzt die Hardware und Software entwickelt und diese dann an deltalogic und indu-Sol weiterverkauft.

Die hardware ist ja scheinbar immer die selbe (bis auf das Label), 
aber wie ist das mit der software, entwickelt jeder von dennen eine eigene Software oder ist die auch relativ identisch ??.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2007)

profichip schrieb:


> der beste auf dem Markt erhältliche PROFIBUS-Tester ist die neue Serie von www.procentec.com unter dem Namen
> *ProfiCore Ultra* (USB-Box) mit *ProfiTrace II.....bla bla bla*
> 
> Es gibt aktuell kein vergleichbares oder besseres Gerät auf dem Markt.
> ...


 
Les ich das richtig ???? Das beste Gerät im ganzen Universum usw usw usw ... aber erst Ende Oktober lieferbar... aha..... dann hat es sich ja im Feld und bei den Anwendern schon richtig bewährt.........

Eh sorry.......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Oktober 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Bedeutet dass, das Softing jetzt die Hardware und Software entwickelt und diese dann an deltalogic und indu-Sol weiterverkauft.


 
Ich höre mich nicht nein sagen.  




MW schrieb:


> Die hardware ist ja scheinbar immer die selbe (bis auf das Label),
> aber wie ist das mit der software, entwickelt jeder von dennen eine eigene Software oder ist die auch relativ identisch ??.


 
Die Geräte sind ja keine wirkliche Massenware. Manche 
Anbieter labeln die Geräte, damit sie zum Erscheinungsbild 
der jeweiligen Firma passen. Es würde sich aber nicht lohnen, 
eine eigene Software zu entwicklen.

Gerhard

Nachtrag: 
Entscheidend ist ja auch nicht, wer die Geräte herstellt, 
sondern wer eine gute Beratung bietet, Test-Geräte,
Miet-Geräte und Schulung anbieten oder wer regional in 
der Nähe ist. Und dass fünfzehn verschiedene Anbieter 
halt insgesamt nur drei oder vier verschieden Lösungen 
im Angebot haben.


----------



## profichip (16 Oktober 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Les ich das richtig ???? Das beste Gerät im ganzen Universum usw usw usw ... aber erst Ende Oktober lieferbar... aha..... dann hat es sich ja im Feld und bei den Anwendern schon richtig bewährt.........
> 
> Eh sorry.......


 
Die aktuelle ProfiTrace Produktserie hat bereits bei den Anwendern einen sehr guten Ruf !
Da nun das, nicht von allen Anwendern benötigte, bislang ext. notwendige Oszilloskop integriert wurde, 
ist diese Aussage durchaus angebracht.
(ProfiCore Ultra beinhaltet die gleiche Hardware wie ProfiCore + Osz-HW)
Die Lieferzeiten ergeben sich auch dadurch dass wir Distributoren erste Demogeräte bestellt haben 
und andererseits auch schon Vorbestellungen von Kunden berücksichtigt haben.
Falls Preise interessant, bitte in meinem anderen post lesen.....

mfg
Lothar


----------



## Ricotchet (31 März 2009)

Hallo erst mal.
Ich suche für unser Unternehmen einen PRofibus tester inbesondere geht es dabei die Verbindungskabel durchzumessen.

Wir haben bereits einen PBT 3 Profibustester  was ich aber suche ist ein einfach zu bedienendes Gerät für den täglichen Einsatz.
Ich stelle  mir die Bedienung wie bei einem Netzwerktester vor, auf das Ende des Kabels wird  einen Empfänger gesteckt auf den Anfang ein Sender und so kann die Strecke durchgemessen werden ideal wäre wenn die max Baudrate dargestellt würde.
Kann mir jemand ein gerät nennen
Kann dieses Gerät das hat jemand mit diesem gerät Erfahrung?

http://www.procentec.com/products/productdisplay.php?index=33

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Woldo (31 März 2009)

Hallo Ricotchet,

Kenne den Tester von Siemens nicht. Auf den Support-Seiten von Siemens kann man sich aber das Handbuch für den BT200 herunterladen.
https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=6ES7181-0AA01-0AA0+&func=cslib.cssearch&content=skm%2Fmain.asp&lang=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10805055


----------



## Ricotchet (8 April 2009)

Ich habe die Geräte jetzt getestet und bin noch nicht 100% überzeugt vorallem weil der Prüfstecker sich nicht im Gerät verstauen läßt das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der weg ist.

Kennt jemand von euch vergleichbare Geräte für den Kabeltest bei Profibus


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2009)

Ricotchet schrieb:


> Ich habe die Geräte jetzt getestet und bin noch nicht 100% überzeugt vorallem weil der Prüfstecker sich nicht im Gerät verstauen läßt das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der weg ist.
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch vergleichbare Geräte für den Kabeltest bei Profibus



Wir haben unser Gerät (PBT3) in einer dazugehörigen Kiste. Da ist noch kein Stecker weggekommen. Bisschen Sorgfalt gehört schon dazu. Verlierst du bei deinem Laptop auch ständig das Netzteil und diverse Kleinteile?


----------



## ogarpolski (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo Ricotchet,

da gibt es noch den NetTEST II von COMSOFT, der kommt ganz ohne Prüfstecker aus und die Slaves können eingeschaltet am Bus verbleiben. Er führt alle Kabeltests von der Längenmessung, über den Schirmbruch bis zur Pegelmessung mit den Slaves durch.
http://www.comsoft.de/html/icpd/products/profibus/analysis/nettest.htm

Grüsse aus Karlsruhe
Ogarpolski


----------



## Sensor_People (17 August 2009)

*Prädikat: unverzichtbar*

*Ich möchte hier dem ProfiCore Ultra das Prädikat unverzichtbar geben.*


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2009)

Sensor_People schrieb:


> *Ich möchte hier dem ProfiCore Ultra das Prädikat unverzichtbar geben.*



Das ist ja nett und auch deinen Meinung ist uns wichtig, aber kannst du bitte aufhören uns mit großen fetten roten Lettern anzuschreinen! Das gilt gemeinhin als unhöflich!


----------



## Solaris (17 August 2009)

Sensor_People schrieb:


> *Ich möchte hier dem ProfiCore Ultra das Prädikat unverzichtbar geben.*




Und ich möchte hier noch anfügen das wir bis jetzt auf dieses Gerät verzichten konnten obwohl wir Profibus einsetzen!:shock:

Auch rote Schrift kann normale Größe haben.



.


----------

